

Is scarcity alone valuable? A social experiment. - DanHulton
http://danhulton.com/2014/02/is-scarcity-alone-valuable-a-social-experiment/

======
chegra
You should allow payment in dogecoins too. I purchased at 0.25 cent btw.
Another suggestion is you might want to change the increment of payment to
small number than 0.05cent. The value of the service increase directly with
the number of people viewing the site. The initial users will want to get in
because they see it can be big, so they don't mine spending a few cents, but
you want as much new users as possible so the word can spread. Also, provide
some mechanism that they can spread the word about their purchase.

~~~
DanHulton
Thanks! I'm going by the whole "if your first release doesn't embarass you,
you released too late" mantra. PayPal's easiest for me because I've done a
bunch of IPN integrations already. I want to add BTC and DOGE as well. It's
kind of a learning project for me to mess around with, as well as an
interesting question.

~~~
chegra
Well good job so far. I like the concept.

